# How to plant java moss?



## laura (Mar 18, 2005)

i have a 125 litre tank with gravel. its planted and everything is doin well (is like 6 months old) but i cant get java moss to attach and grow any hints would be great!


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a ten gallon tank with jave moss Im also trying to get it to attach to the bogwood.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

TIe it to driftwood or decorations with nylon line or thread. Be sure to use something that will not deteriorate or break. It will grow to gravel if it is weighted down.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks simpte.


----------

